# Breathing restricted & short of breath :(



## PutRid

Hey guys, 

So I have been vaping for little over a month now (Haven't touched a cig since, which is surprising for me), I have had asthma from a young age, but settled down alot growing up. I would only need to take my asthma pump when I was short of breath, which wasn't very often, lets say about once every couple of months. 
I have been smoking cigs for about 11 years before I started vaping.
My issue is, I have been getting extremely short of breath and struggle to breath, almost as if I cant get that last bit of air into my lungs. I am familiar with this because I got it when I smoked abit too much cigs in a day/night. 

I am vaping 6mg nic, which seems fine for me because I vape alot. 
I am getting concerned because I have been short of breath every couple of days lately and I refuse to believe that it is because of vaping because I really enjoy it and do not want to go back to smoking cigs. 

Does this sound like a PG allergy, or could it maybe just be the type of juice I am vaping?
I'm considering going to the Doctor just to get checked out, and see if he can perform a PG VG allergy test just so I can ensure myself what is and might be causing this.


----------



## BhavZ

I would strongly suggest going to the doc

I too suffer from asthma and I had experienced the same symptoms as you, however when I dropped y nic level it went away.

Perhaps try to curb your quantity of juice vaped in a day.

One of the side effects (from what I have read on the internet) of High Nic consumption is shortness of breath

Also do you get this with all juices or only certain brands or flavours?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ET

also what cigs did you smoke before switching to vaping and how much do you actually vape per day?


----------



## PutRid

BhavZ said:


> I would strongly suggest going to the doc
> 
> I too suffer from asthma and I had experienced the same symptoms as you, however when I dropped y nic level it went away.
> 
> Perhaps try to curb your quantity of juice vaped in a day.
> 
> One of the side effects (from what I have read on the internet) of High Nic consumption is shortness of breath
> 
> Also do you get this with all juices or only certain brands or flavours?


The thing is 6mg is already light enough coming from 12 and 9mg.

It doesnt happen with all flavours, i think today and yesterday was because of the mix i did. Which was lick calypso 12mg, vm berry blaze 6mg and smoken mist gorrilified also 6mg, that was quite strong for me but it tasted good so i vaped it anyway, today was just calypso with strawberry 0mg and isnt strong at all and today i havnt really vaped like i normally do (like a mufaga) iv taken it easy today but i am really panicy when i struggle to breath like this. 

Would this be a nicotine thing or a pg or vg thing? 

Also i dont know if im being completely paranoid, but, i feel like the front of my neck is kinda swolen or stiff, feels to me like the muscles i use to drag have become stiff.


----------



## BhavZ

Also remember you are new to vaping, in that I mean that you body is still going through some changes.

My advice would be to go to the doc, get a screening down and if all is clear then ride the wave and give your body time to adjust


----------



## PutRid

ET said:


> also what cigs did you smoke before switching to vaping and how much do you actually vape per day?


I smoked marlboro red then switched to camel lights for about 4 years. I vape about 1 and abit tanks of a at mega atm.


----------



## PutRid

BhavZ said:


> Also remember you are new to vaping, in that I mean that you body is still going through some changes.
> 
> My advice would be to go to the doc, get a screening down and if all is clear then ride the wave and give your body time to adjust


Awesome, thanks for the advise man. Will definitely do that.


----------



## whatalotigot

I often get the same when vaping high Nic and low quality juice. When I Vape imported juices like five pawns and rocket sheep etc I never get this problem. BTW I also experienced this with straight VG aswell. It could be VG solidifying ready to be expelled by coughing etc?? Not sure. but This usually comes up and goes away with a cough. Anyone else experienced this with straight VG??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PutRid

whatalotigot said:


> I often get the same when vaping high Nic and low quality juice. When I Vape imported juices like five pawns and rocket sheep etc I never get this problem. BTW I also experienced this with straight VG aswell. It could be VG solidifying ready to be expelled by coughing etc?? Not sure. but This usually comes up and goes away with a cough. Anyone else experienced this with straight VG??



Yeah Dale, I also never had this issue when vaping Mtbaker, But the "Lick- Calypso" and Smokn Mist- Gorriliefied" is also USA import and has given me the issue over the last couple days. Maybe its the high nic level i'm not sure. 
But anyway I went ahead and ordered me a DIY kit and it arrived today 
Think ill go down to 4 or 5mg.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## whatalotigot

Nice bru, I ordered my kit today funny enough. Should arrive monday as I missed my 13:00 Cutoff time  So have to wait. BTW you forgot to order your Ethyl Maltol for sweetening  Next order tho make sure you get that. The Baverian cream is great for creaming things up, (make me cream my pants too)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PutRid

whatalotigot said:


> Nice bru, I ordered my kit today funny enough. Should arrive monday as I missed my 13:00 Cutoff time  So have to wait. BTW you forgot to order your Ethyl Maltol for sweetening  Next order tho make sure you get that. The Baverian cream is great for creaming things up, (make me cream my pants too)



Eish unlucky dude. Yeah i know I was thinking about all that afterwards. Will try get it locally.


----------



## Marzuq

I suffer from very shallow breathing which leads me to use an asthma inhaler on occasion. I don't have asthma tho. What i have found is that on really hot days I get the shortness of breath when vaping. Usually what I then do is take a toot here and there instead of chain vape all day long as per normal. This fixed my shortness of breathe issue.


----------



## Jan

I get that symptoms from high VG juices. Another thing and this is a trend I have noticed on the forum why dos everybody want to drop to lower nic level? If I vape lower than 18mg I just vape more. To me it is more logical to vape a higher nic content but to vape less, but maybe that is just me

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

Jan said:


> I get that symptoms from high VG juices. Another thing and this is a trend I have noticed on the forum why dos everybody want to drop to lower nic level? If I vape lower than 18mg I just vape more. To me it is more logical to vape a higher nic content but to vape less, but maybe that is just me



I think it depends greatly on the person. To me the actual "vaping" is just as important (or more) than the nicotine level, so I prefer a medium (12mg) nic content, allowing me to vape more frequently...and others who chain vape like volcanoes, well they stick to 6mg (or lower). If your craving to smoke/vape is sated by using a higher mg liquid and vaping less frequently then by all means, go with that. I think unfortunately everyone needs to find their own "sweet spot" for vaping in regards to gear, frequency, as well as e-liquid flavour and strength 

Experimentation is key (and a damn lot of fun too)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PutRid

Marzuq said:


> I suffer from very shallow breathing which leads me to use an asthma inhaler on occasion. I don't have asthma tho. What i have found is that on really hot days I get the shortness of breath when vaping. Usually what I then do is take a toot here and there instead of chain vape all day long as per normal. This fixed my shortness of breathe issue.


Very true. I also get it on humid and hot days. It frustrates me so much to the point where I get annoyed with everything because I cannot for the life of me get that last bit of air into my lungs, It honestly feels like someone has put them in a vice grip and turned the lever just enough that it squeezes, making it hard to get that full breath.


----------



## PutRid

Jan said:


> I get that symptoms from high VG juices. Another thing and this is a trend I have noticed on the forum why dos everybody want to drop to lower nic level? If I vape lower than 18mg I just vape more. To me it is more logical to vape a higher nic content but to vape less, but maybe that is just me


I vape 6mg because anything higher than 9mg kills my throat and lungs, and restricts my breathing twice as fast, its just too strong for me personally. And since iv'e switched over to vaping, I enjoy it more and more everyday, and yes I do "chain vape"


----------



## PutRid

free3dom said:


> Experimentation is key (and a damn lot of fun too)


Yeah and money.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq

PutRid said:


> Yeah and money.


Have ypu tried vaping on a 30ml nic. Maybe the nic context still too high for u. All that means is that u will be able for linger before pulling a silver


----------



## gavin

Go see a doctor, I had my first asthma attack a few months into vaping, and it was pretty scary. The thing is asthma is suppressed by cigarettes, your lungs become more sensitive after quitting, so check it out. PG allergies are rare, you are more likely to battle with vg. Ask your doctor if you can get one of the long lasting twice a day inhalers, I used one for a couple of months, then only in the morning for a few months then stopped.


----------



## PutRid

gavin said:


> Go see a doctor, I had my first asthma attack a few months into vaping, and it was pretty scary. The thing is asthma is suppressed by cigarettes, your lungs become more sensitive after quitting, so check it out. PG allergies are rare, you are more likely to battle with vg. Ask your doctor if you can get one of the long lasting twice a day inhalers, I used one for a couple of months, then only in the morning for a few months then stopped.


Yeah I am also thinking it is the Vg, as i feel that i struggle to breath more when I vape higher VG juice. Must be the density of it. 
Awesome. I will definitely ask about that.


----------



## Krypt2Nyte

I have heard of people having a reaction to PG and VG. From what i have heard over the years, PG can often be the most common to cause a mild reaction. VG can too, but not as common. Some people overcome the reaction after a while, but it is advisable to see a doctor. 
Try a pure PG and then a pure VG liquid for a few days at a time and try to keep vaping to a minimum, so you dont go back to smoking.


----------



## GerhardpaulFourie

PutRid said:


> Yeah Dale, I also never had this issue when vaping Mtbaker, But the "Lick- Calypso" and Smokn Mist- Gorriliefied" is also USA import and has given me the issue over the last couple days. Maybe its the high nic level i'm not sure.
> But anyway I went ahead and ordered me a DIY kit and it arrived today
> Think ill go down to 4 or 5mg.


@PutRid Hi, I would like to hijack your thread please....
Firstly, I do not suffer from asthma at all, BUT I agree that vaping VG only or high VG ratio juices tend to lead to tightness of the chest. I also find sinus irritation an issue when I vape high VG.

Then for the hijack  . Could you pretty please direct me towards the supplier of the diy kit pictured in the quoted post?

Goodluck going forward... I hope you can resolve your reaction to vaping. 

Cheers


----------



## Dubz

@GerhardpaulFourie http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/e-liquids/DIY-Eliquids/DIY-E-liquid-Bases

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PutRid

GerhardpaulFourie said:


> @PutRid Hi, I would like to hijack your thread please....
> Firstly, I do not suffer from asthma at all, BUT I agree that vaping VG only or high VG ratio juices tend to lead to tightness of the chest. I also find sinus irritation an issue when I vape high VG.
> 
> Then for the hijack  . Could you pretty please direct me towards the supplier of the diy kit pictured in the quoted post?
> 
> Goodluck going forward... I hope you can resolve your reaction to vaping.
> 
> Cheers


Yeah my sinus is pretty much always blocked. Gonna try start mixing 50 50 or 45 55 to test. 

And with regards to diy kit, ^^^^^^ what he said

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

PutRid said:


> Yeah my sinus is pretty much always blocked. Gonna try start mixing 50 50 or 45 55 to test.
> 
> And with regards to diy kit, ^^^^^^ what he said



Best you try 50 50 and work your way forward from there cos then u can go higher based on whether there is a reaction or not

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PutRid

Marzuq said:


> Best you try 50 50 and work your way forward from there cos then u can go higher based on whether there is a reaction or not


Yeah, I just mixed up a batch of 50/50, but it still needs to sit a few days before I try it.


----------



## Andre

Effect of Smoking Abstinence and Reduction in Asthmatic Smokers Switching to Electronic Cigarettes: Evidence for Harm Reversal:
http://www.mdpi.com/1660-4601/11/5/4965

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PutRid

Andre said:


> Effect of Smoking Abstinence and Reduction in Asthmatic Smokers Switching to Electronic Cigarettes: Evidence for Harm Reversal:
> http://www.mdpi.com/1660-4601/11/5/4965


Hmmm nice find. Still feel that vaping is making me feel worse in a way but maybe it is still early days in overcoming cigs.


----------



## Andre

PutRid said:


> Hmmm nice find. Still feel that vaping is making me feel worse in a way but maybe it is still early days in overcoming cigs.


From what I gleamed on ECF seems to me for asthmatics there is no silver bullet. Some report that lower nic helps, for other it does not make a difference. Some say it is PG, some VG. For some it is all to do with specific flavours. Looks like you will have to experiment. Maybe try unflavoured in different PG/VG combinations, with and without nic? Good luck on your journey. I have no doubt vaping must be better for you than smoking.


----------



## PutRid

Andre said:


> From what I gleamed on ECF seems to me for asthmatics there is no silver bullet. Some report that lower nic helps, for other it does not make a difference. Some say it is PG, some VG. For some it is all to do with specific flavours. Looks like you will have to experiment. Maybe try unflavoured in different PG/VG combinations, with and without nic? Good luck on your journey. I have no doubt vaping must be better for you than smoking.


Yeah. It all just seems like such a mission amd let alone alot of money. I do feel that certain flavours are worse for me. But yeah guess I'll have to see how it goes.


----------



## Andre

PutRid said:


> Yeah. It all just seems like such a mission amd let alone alot of money. I do feel that certain flavours are worse for me. But yeah guess I'll have to see how it goes.


Here is a crazy idea: Get a Reo and RM2 as a constant for your experiments. Then, about 30 of the 6 ml Reo juice bottles. Mix different ratios PG/VG without nic in 10 bottles, those same ratios with 3 mg nic in 10 more bottles and the last 10 for 6 mg nic using the same ratios. Within 30 days you should have an answer on PG/VG and nic! Then you can start with flavours.


----------



## PutRid

Andre said:


> Here is a crazy idea: Get a Reo and RM2 as a constant for your experiments. Then, about 30 of the 6 ml Reo juice bottles. Mix different ratios PG/VG without nic in 10 bottles, those same ratios with 3 mg nic in 10 more bottles and the last 10 for 6 mg nic using the same ratios. Within 30 days you should have an answer on PG/VG and nic! Then you can start with flavours.


Hmmm good idea. But to get a reo is just so much money right now. Seeing as i just blew well over a couple of grand in the last month. Maybe if someone would do trades for some gear or maybe ill save up in the future for one. Cause iv tried the reo and i must admit they are very nice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WesinEL001

Also check that you may have a rection to PG or VG. try mix and match to find the ratio that makes you most comfortable.


----------



## WesinEL001

PutRid said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So I have been vaping for little over a month now (Haven't touched a cig since, which is surprising for me), I have had asthma from a young age, but settled down alot growing up. I would only need to take my asthma pump when I was short of breath, which wasn't very often, lets say about once every couple of months.
> I have been smoking cigs for about 11 years before I started vaping.
> My issue is, I have been getting extremely short of breath and struggle to breath, almost as if I cant get that last bit of air into my lungs. I am familiar with this because I got it when I smoked abit too much cigs in a day/night.
> 
> I am vaping 6mg nic, which seems fine for me because I vape alot.
> I am getting concerned because I have been short of breath every couple of days lately and I refuse to believe that it is because of vaping because I really enjoy it and do not want to go back to smoking cigs.
> 
> Does this sound like a PG allergy, or could it maybe just be the type of juice I am vaping?
> I'm considering going to the Doctor just to get checked out, and see if he can perform a PG VG allergy test just so I can ensure myself what is and might be causing this.


could be the juice or the Nic...try reduce the Nic or change the juice. im vaping 100% VG and Menthal Crystals for flavour and 0% Nic...


----------



## PutRid

Yeah. Im vaping 40/60 i made today and my breathing is actually still nice amd full. Maybe its the high vg I'd recently been vaping


----------



## baksteen8168

I am asthmatic and have noticed that high nic juice tend to close up my chest. (this has not stopped me vaping gambit at 18mg  )
For some or other reason I struggle with Chocolate type vapes too. I can vape them, but not for prolonged times. I can definitely say that vaping is a big improvement over smoking on my side. I can actually enjoy being active without having to reach for my pump after every action cricket game.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

